# Jack Dempsey eggs



## Karl Frost (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all, How long does it take for Jack Dempsey eggs to hatch.My pair laid eggs two days ago.I removed all tankmates,and they seem to be getting over that trauma well. Thanks for any helpful suggestions. K F


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrads!!!! mine took about a week or so to hatch. You will be able to tell when the eggs are there when it looks like the mommy lookes like shes eating them!  but she is moving the hatched fish over to a new area...mine carries them to the complete other side of the tank when they hatched(55 gallon). from there they grow fast!!! very fast and will be free swimming in...o...a few days i believe.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Generally, eggs take 2-3 days to hatch and then a few more days as wrigglers. Mine just hatched (I actually watched it happen!) after about 3 days and I expect they will be free swimming sometime tonight or tomorrow (about 3 days after hatching). You can see little black lines in the eggs just before they hatch. They are so much fun to watch grow - good luck with them!


----------



## JOHNS FISHING (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah about three days if temp is around 82degrees better get brine shrimp going or crushed flakes for hungry mouths when they are free swimming


----------

